#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Arquivo default para HS8546V5

## Andresuporte

Bom Dia! 
Alguem sabe se tem como fazer um arquivo default para caso o HS8546V5 resete, ele volta para configuracao que estava. 
Ou indicar um modelo que tenha como fazer? 
HS8546V5HS8546V5

----------

